# Demodulacion PSK



## Danny Bastidas (Dic 11, 2007)

hola tengo q construir un modulador y demodulador PSK, el modulador ya lo tengo y este me desfaza la señal 180º cuando tengo un "0" en la entrada y cuando tengo un "1" la señal esta sin desfase, ahora necesito saber como obtengo otra vez la señal digital apartir de la analogica modulada todo lo q hallo es con PLL´s pero necesito el circuito rapido y los PLL´s son muy dificiles de conseguir aca (Pasto, Colombia). Se me habia ocurrido que en el receptor si pudiera obtener la señal original, esta la podria sumar con la señal modulada y asi cuando sea un "1" la señal me daria 2Vp, y cuando sea un "0" al sumarse con la señal desfasada 180º esta se anularia, pero no se como obtener la señal portadora original a partir de la modulada en primer lugar, y ademas despues de obtener la señal q yo quiero ¿como puedo obtener el "1" cuando tengo señal analogica y el "0" cuando no hay señal?

Si alguien puede ayudarme le estaria inmensamente agradecido, o si tienen otra idea como puede demodular la señal tambien sera bienvenida, muchas gracias.


----------



## andreita (Feb 7, 2008)

HOla Danny yo tengo que hacer un proyecto de comunicaciones que conciste en construir un modulador PSK sera que me podrias pasar tu diseño, yo tengo unas ideas de como construirlo pero no estoy segura circuitalmente como se hace.
Si me lo puedes pasar estaria agredecida 
gracias


----------



## Danny Bastidas (Feb 8, 2008)

andreita dijo:
			
		

> HOla Danny yo tengo que hacer un proyecto de comunicaciones que conciste en construir un modulador PSK sera que me podrias pasar tu diseño, yo tengo unas ideas de como construirlo pero no estoy segura circuitalmente como se hace.
> Si me lo puedes pasar estaria agredecida
> gracias



HOLA, el modulador que yo hice consta simplemente de 2 transformadores con tab central ambos de 12V  y 4 diodos ubicados como se ve en el archivo adjunto (no es un puente de diodos ordinario) y listo, el voltaje de la fuente de datos digital debe ser mayor que el de la fuente de la señal analogica, yo utilize 10v para la fuente digital y 1 o 2V para la portadora. y funciono casi perfectamente. 
Espero eso te ayude.
CHAO.


----------



## Johny (May 25, 2009)

hola danny , tengo el mismo problema hacerca del demodulador , pero parece qeu vos tenes idea de como se hace con pll, le agradeceria si tuviera alguna información al respecto,
gracias


----------



## guialcha (Mar 22, 2010)

tengo k modular y demodular una señal hasta donde se podemos demodular con un filtro pasabajas pero aun no logro hacer el cambio de fase con respecto a la señal de entrada "1" o "0"  me podrias informar? t lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## MMen (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola! Me gustaria saber si concretaron sus proyectos? Estoy haciendo algo similar en mi tesis de grado y he tenido problemas con el demodulador PSK.. Por fis.. si pueden agradezco la ayuda.. Algun materia que me pueda ayudar seria de mucha ayuda! Saludos


----------



## WRNP (May 31, 2011)

MMen dijo:


> Hola! Me gustaria saber si concretaron sus proyectos? Estoy haciendo algo similar en mi tesis de grado y he tenido problemas con el demodulador PSK.. Por fis.. si pueden agradezco la ayuda.. Algun materia que me pueda ayudar seria de mucha ayuda! Saludos



Amigo tiene el circuito de DEMODULADOR PSK, Por favor enviemelo, la verdad lo estoy necesitando. Graciassss



Danny Bastidas dijo:


> HOLA, el modulador que yo hice consta simplemente de 2 transformadores con tab central ambos de 12V  y 4 diodos ubicados como se ve en el archivo adjunto (no es un puente de diodos ordinario) y listo, el voltaje de la fuente de datos digital debe ser mayor que el de la fuente de la señal analogica, yo utilize 10v para la fuente digital y 1 o 2V para la portadora. y funciono casi perfectamente.
> Espero eso te ayude.
> CHAO.



Tienes el circuito de DEMODULADOR PSK, me lo podrias rotar. graciasssssss


----------



## elfoboyd (Dic 7, 2012)

me podrias ayudar con el demodulador psk


----------



## arauz (Jun 1, 2013)

Que tal buenas tardes. Me encantaría recibir informacion dado que me encantaría terminar este demodulador PSK, saludos y gracias!


----------

